

Trent Reznor Facetimes W/ Dying Fan On Stage DURING NIN Show - bane
http://www.kdge.com/pages/diva.html?article=11841457&desktop=true&desktopviewduration=72000

======
joshguthrie
Best. Musician. Ever.

Which explains why I bought his albums instead of pirating them. He pulled the
same stunt by calling out to fans to help pay for a fan's medical fees (IIRC).
That was during (or right after?), the Year Zero ARG. Man, that guy has a
thing for getting in touch with his fans...

------
Fuzzwah
This reminded me of Faith No More streaming their Soundwave 2010 sets on
chatroullette.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=soundwave+chatroulette](https://www.google.com/search?q=soundwave+chatroulette)

